# Turkey Lease/Semi Guide/Tresspass Fee place in Cache County?



## NathanM (Jan 15, 2014)

I am searching for a spot to hunt turkey in Cache County in the spring of 2014. I would be willing to pay a trespass fee, or even discuss a lease option if someone knows of, or has, a property. Or if someone knows of a guide in the area. I have hunting experience, so it could be semi guided. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Good luck for getting anybody in Utah to let you go on private property. I have got permission from one and I had to beg and work for it (farm maintenance,which is not a problem). That was only to walk through his land to get access to some public property that was land locked. I could not hunt on his land, my gun had to be cased while on his property. The thing that sucks about this was the next year he sold his place and the new guy wouldn't let me do work or anything to get access. My suggestion is to locate where you want to hunt. Then knock on doors. The only thing they can tell you is no. Then I will usually offer work or trespass fees. I have knocked on a lot of doors to get turned down but I do it every year (not t the same places).


----------

